# Who uses sugar free jelly on keto



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Just wondering who uses jelly on keto and how much you can eat without being knocked out of ketosis.

I made a strawberry packet into 4 servings lastnight and added a scoop of strawberry whey and 50g double cream too. Gives about 7-8g fat & 7-8g protein with like 1-2g carbs because of the cream and whey.

Would that be ok to eat per serving?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> Just wondering who uses jelly on keto and how much you can eat without being knocked out of ketosis.
> 
> I made a strawberry packet into 4 servings lastnight and added a scoop of strawberry whey and 50g double cream too. Gives about 7-8g fat & 7-8g protein with like 1-2g carbs because of the cream and whey.
> 
> Would that be ok to eat per serving?


you can use QNT metapure or other whey that has zero carbs....

yes, I love the sugar free jelly... but i don't like it with cream... but i guess its nearly a trifle ;-)


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

sorry, this is awesome and i will try this...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Used it last year and love the stuff it is a good treat when in keto, the problem is not eating the lot!!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Cool, cheers guys. will eat a little portion once a day if i get cravings.


----------

